
Delete a page in Word - azhenley
https://support.office.com/en-us/article/delete-a-page-in-word-174fedd3-b4e5-42e4-a4d0-5e25127a1404
======
azhenley
Microsoft wants to sell a service where someone will delete pages in your Word
document for you.

"Want someone to delete pages for you? It's frustrating when something simple
like deleting a page gets tricky. What if we had a team of Word experts
standing by, ready to delete those stubborn pages for you? Would you use a
service like that? Let us know."

~~~
o_nate
It sounds funny, though I've encountered some blank pages that were very
resistant to being deleted, for example at the end of a document. It took me a
lot of trial and error, and compromising on other design decisions (such as
adjusting margins) to make it go away.

~~~
azhenley
I actually found this help page because I can NOT delete the first page in
this document, which is blank, no matter what I try! I gave up and submitted
it anyway (it was a form for a university).

It seems so sad that a WYSISYG editor designed for everyday people makes it so
hard to delete pages that they have to sell a service for it.

